# MY VERY FIRST GOLD BUTTON 8 GRAMS



## taborc (May 5, 2007)

HAY GUY'S THIS IS MY VERY FIRST BUTTON OOOO YEA !!!! LOL

I can't get the pic to post so im going to email it to steve so my be he can for me sorry!!
I got yep yep!!!



lazersteve said:


> Here it is Chris, Good Work!! Tell us more about it!



here a link


----------



## lazersteve (May 5, 2007)

What scrap did it come from and how much? 

Which method did you use to get the gold out?

Steve


----------



## mike.fortin (May 5, 2007)

taborc said:


> HAY GUY'S THIS IS MY VERY FIRST BUTTON OOOO YEA !!!! LOL



Good work! Are you going to make another one? Mike


----------



## PhillipJ (May 5, 2007)

Congrats. It sure looks a lot better than my 1st one. I used no flux. 

It came from 30 fiber CPU's in AR.

Laugh if Ya want!


----------



## taborc (May 5, 2007)

It came from cpu fingers, pins, and crushed scraps from computer parts. I processed it using AR. I have a little more from when I did my test batch. It is not much, it was all fingers.

About 5lb or so, I think could be more.


----------

